# penguin 200 bio wheel filter making noise



## smarkie (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a penguin 200 bio wheel filter on a 30 gallon tank and it makes a rattling noise. I cleaned it out and found some sand but even after i took the sand out it still made noise. Any suggestions on how to quite it down?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It's possible the sand wore the impeller so that it makes noise. If you have another filter of same type, swapping impellers might tell you what's needed. Otherwise you may have to invest in an impeller to find a fix. Sand and impellers are trouble.


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

Agreed on the impeller.

Does it make the noise with both tops installed? I have found the plastic tops that cover the back and the biowheel can vibrate and make noise. Also, check to see if the intake assembly is installed correctly. You can adjust how tight it is installed by slightly moving it up and down. This usually creates more or less noise.

Is the filter touching the wall?

Did the rubber pad come off of the foot that rests on the glass?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Pretty much has to be the impeller.
Even if one of the lids is rattling, it`s being rattled by something, and the only moving part is the impeller.
The bio wheel just does not move fast enough to cause any noise.
I just went through a noise issue with a penguin350.
Sand got into the impeller and ground up the shaft.
Tried a few tricks.
You can pull the rubber/plastic end caps off of the impeller shaft, and turn the magnet assembly over.
For me, it got just a bit quieter.
I took the shaft and put it in an electric drill and used some really fine sandpaper to smooth out the rough surfaces. That worked for about a week before it got noisy again.
Nothing left to do, so I replaced it.
BTW: I let Marineland know I was not real happy with how easily the shaft got chewed up. 2 weeks later a package with a new shaft and impeller housing showed up at my door, for free.
Pretty good customer service, I think.
I wonder if they got enough complaints, they would start using a higher grade material for their impeller shafts.


----------



## alexraj (Mar 18, 2012)

I had the same problem. When I cleaned propeller mount, there were sand inside (my sand is white so visible easily.). I used a kitchen towel rolled over a thin rod, and wiped it. After removing all sand, it started running quite.


----------

